# RULES: Read before posting



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi, welcome to the Red Book of Westmarch subforum! This subforum is intended for our highly talented and creative members to share their gifts. Please do NOT use this forum to comment on others' stories and fanfiction, please use the Discussion forum for story discussion.


----------

